# [OT]Studie: Windows ist sicherer als Linux

## benjamin200

Mal wieder ein netter Artikel:

Studie: Windows ist sicherer als Linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine aktuelle Studie kommt zu dem Schluss, dass eine Installation von Linux höhere Sicherheitsrisiken birgt als der Einsatz von Windows. Für die Erhebung trat Microsoft als Sponsor auf.
> 
> 

 

mehr unter http://www.tecchannel.de/news/software/20120/index.html

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Lenz

Jaja, solche "Artikel" bzw. "Studien" werden wir in Zukunft wohl noch öfter zu Gesicht bekommen. Jetzt irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken zu zählen bringt doch nichts, egal ob MS oder OSS. Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Keine komplexe Software ist frei von Fehlern. Die Frage ist immer noch, wie geht man mit Fehlern um. Und da ist mir OSS dann doch lieber.

----------

## ian!

+++ Studie: Schiefhängende Bananen schmecken besser als Gurken! +++

----------

## Shagrath

Kann man den Schreiberling der Studie nicht einfach erschießen  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------

## ian!

 *Shagrath wrote:*   

> Kann man den Schreiberling der Studie nicht einfach erschießen  ?

 

Nein. Das wäre eine Straftat.  :Razz: 

----------

## Shagrath

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Shagrath wrote:*   Kann man den Schreiberling der Studie nicht einfach erschießen  ? 
> 
> Nein. Das wäre eine Straftat. 

 Es würde aber den Lebensstandard der gesamten Weltbevölkerung anheben, da sich diese nicht mehr mit nichtssagenden Geschwurbel von BWL-Studenten rumplagen müssen  :Razz: 

----------

## R4miu5

ich tippe eher auf banker oder politiker  :Very Happy:  normal reden nur solche so einen mist

----------

## pablo_supertux

Es ist doch klar, dass solche Studien zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen, wenn 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für die Erhebung trat Microsoft als Sponsor auf.
> 
> 

 

----------

## benjamin200

so ist  das woh (leider)  :Sad: 

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## chrism

Vieleicht ist "standart" Windows sicherer als "standart" linux, aber wer hat schon "standarts" am laufen?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *yellowhippy wrote:*   

> Vieleicht ist "standart" Windows sicherer als "standart" linux, aber wer hat schon "standarts" am laufen?

 

Mit Sicherheit ist ein standard WindowsXP mit SP2 sicherer als ein standard SuSE-7.0 oder so.

Diese Studien werden wohl so ähnlich durchgeführt.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Es ist doch klar, dass solche Studien zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen, wenn 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Für die Erhebung trat Microsoft als Sponsor auf.
> ...

 

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kann ich mich auch an keine Studie erinnern, die so ein Ergebnis hatte und _nicht_ von MS gesponsort wurde...

----------

## 76062563

 *yellowhippy wrote:*   

> Vieleicht ist "standart" Windows sicherer als "standart" linux, aber wer hat schon "standarts" am laufen?

 

Niemand, denn es heißt StandarD  :Laughing: 

*SCNR*

----------

## schachti

Es ist auch immer sehr die Frage, was man als Sicherheitslücke zählt und wie schwerwiegend diese Lücke ist. Wenn auf einem Linux-System eine Lücke besteht, die einen DoS durch angemeldete lokale Benutzer ermöglicht, ist das sicher bei weitem nicht so kritisch wie eine Lücke im MS IIS, die von jederman durch Aufrufen eine speziell präparierten URL ausgenutzt werden kann.

----------

## Freiburg

Ist doch klar das GNU/Linux bei solchen Tests schlecht abschneidet, wenn man ne volle GNU/Linux installation mit ner Grundinstallation Windows vergleicht...

Sind halt ein paar mehr Programme bei GNU/Linux dabei...

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ist doch klar das GNU/Linux bei solchen Tests schlecht abschneidet, wenn man ne volle GNU/Linux installation mit ner Grundinstallation Windows vergleicht...
> 
> Sind halt ein paar mehr Programme bei GNU/Linux dabei...

 

Ist echt wahr, da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Wenn man quasi alle für Windows verfügbaren Programme und deren Sicherheitslücken mit einschließt, möchte ich das Ergebnis so einer Studie mal sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm obwohl die größe einer Windows installation nähert sich langsam der größe einer Maximalinstallation für SuSE/Fedora/Mandrake an, 1.5 Gig für ein Betriebsystem wahnsinn.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Hmm obwohl die größe einer Windows installation nähert sich langsam der größe einer Maximalinstallation für SuSE/Fedora/Mandrake an, 1.5 Gig für ein Betriebsystem wahnsinn.

 

Und da ist noch keine Office-Installation bei, gescheige denn Bildbearbeitung oder ähnliches...

----------

## chrism

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *yellowhippy wrote:*   Vieleicht ist "standart" Windows sicherer als "standart" linux, aber wer hat schon "standarts" am laufen? 
> 
> Niemand, denn es heißt StandarD 
> 
> *SCNR*

 

Danke das du mir mal wieder meine mangelhaften Kenntnisse der deutschen Sprache vor Augen gefuehrt hast.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

Über solche Studien sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen ist pure Zeitverschwendung.

Wenn ich will kann ich jedes System gegen ein anderes vergleichen und das mir sympathischere als sicherer darstellen. Alles nur eine Frage der Installation und Konfiguration. Ich frage mich auch, warum solche Studien generell als "Windows vs. Linux" dargestellt werden. Immerhin backt da jede große Distribution (gerade SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake) eine Menge eigene Sachen mit rein. Hier geht es immerhin nicht um Windows vs. Linux, sondern um Windows vs. RedHat ES3. SuSE hat vielleicht nur 20 Lücken gehabt, die alle innerhalb einer halben Stunden gefixt waren (nur mal gedanklich). Im Prinzip muss man um solche Tests machen können erst einmal anfangen nur die Dinge rauszufiltern, für die der Server verwendet werden soll und beide Systeme danach entsprechend installieren. Können beide Server nur die gestellten Aufgaben (also nix Standard-Installation) kann man noch einen Admin an beide Systeme lassen, der es entsprechend betreut. Und wenn dieser fertig ist müsste man zusätzlich testen, wie lang diese Löcher ausnutzbar sind, ob man sie in der entsprechenden Konfiguration überhaupt ausnutzen kann usw.

Eine Studie "der hat mehr Sicherheitslöcher als der andere, wir habens gezählt" ist eigentlich nur für den Fall des Toilettenpapiernotstand zu gebrauchen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Eine Studie "der hat mehr Sicherheitslöcher als der andere, wir habens gezählt" ist eigentlich nur für den Fall des Toilettenpapiernotstand zu gebrauchen.

 

Also mit so einem Mist will ich mir aber nicht meinen weichen Po versauen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mgiese

mercedes ist ja auch besser als alle anderen MUHAHAAAA  :Very Happy:  oder WER WILLS EIGENDLICH wissen ? Eine Firma die jahrelang derart unsichere Betriebsysteme zum kommerziellen Verkauf zugelassen hat muss nun da die ECHTE macht am computerhimmel *gg* zurückkehrt (Open Source :jipi:) propaganda machen *gg* menschen sind eben einfach zu kontrollieren, die Tatsache wie unserieus vieles von MS ist,  wird durch LINUX=nichtbesser Nachrichten doch überspielt... aber letzten endes  kann kein WINDOWS : auf  :

x86 und Sun und Apple und Alpha und ... portiert werden ...

---- 

"Was juckt ein Baum wenn sich ein Schwein an Ihm kratzt"

----

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *ian! wrote:*   

> +++ Studie: Schiefhängende Bananen schmecken besser als Gurken! +++

 

ROFL..der war gut *g*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink:  Ich finde solche Studien schwachsinn..sind eh meistens teuer gekauft..

----------

## toskala

naja, aber so studien haben doch nur einen zweck: man macht eben werbung für das produkt der wahl. das darf ja jeder machen und wie wir alle wissen "traue keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast". also von daher seht das doch mal gelassen...

----------

## c_m

mich würde mal interessieren wiviele Sicherheitslöcher durch closed source einfach unterschlagen geblieben sind ^__^

----------

## toskala

och naja, das sind bestimmt einige, also man sieht sie halt so lange nich bis man per zufall drauf kommt. also wenn man annimmt, dass pro 100zeilen code 1bug gebaut wird dann kannste das ja grob hochrechnen.

kommt halt auch auf die art und weise an wie closed source entwickelt wird. also wenn du eine starke mannschaft hast die viel hinkriegt und das thema bugfixing nich auf die lange bank schieben muss dann kann auch closed source guter code sein, aber wenns halt abgabedruck und geldprobleme gibt dann kehrt man da viel unter den teppich, denk ich mir.

----------

## fangorn

Hat M$ nicht mal veröffentlicht, dass für win2000 10 Millionen Zeilen Quellcode existieren *GRAUS*

Aber zum Thema Studien:

Solange ich nicht alle Daten und alle Bewertungskriterien kenne ist jede Statistik, und somit auch jede Studie, nicht mehr wert als das Papier auf das sie gedruckt wurde plus die Farbe, die dafür draufging.

Irgendeiner hat laut Heise letztens behauptet, es herrsche ein Mangel an Software Spezialisten. Was gefehlt hat, war die genaue Spezifikation: Zwischen den Zeilen habe ich rausgelesen  "Es fehlt an Software Spezialisten, die noch jung und unerfahren genug sind, dass sie für n Appel und n Ei siebzig, achzig Stunden runterreissen, nicht aufmucken und ihr WE und ihren Urlaub auch mal sausen lassen, wenn wir mit den Terminen etwas optimistisch waren".

----------

